# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  좋아하는 스포츠는 무엇인가?

## FR33DDAWG

여러분, 안녕하세요! 좋아하는 스포츠에 대해 알려주십시오. 개인적으로 가라데와 복싱을 좋아합니다.

----------


## mimbo

야! 나는 평생 스포츠를 해왔다. 솔직히 말하면 스포츠는 나에게 마약과도 같다. 어렸을 때 펜싱을 하다가 자라서 종합격투기를 배우기 시작했습니다. 재미를 많이 주고 최근에 사이트에서 스포츠배팅을 시작했어요 겜블시티
따라서 나는 내가 아주 좋아하는 스포츠에서 돈을 벌 수 있습니다.

----------

